# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Tools of the trade - anyone have excess, or know good places for same?

## RumpledElf

Maybe not the right area, but anyway ... 
My partner is madly saving up to get a phone/data cabling Austel ticket. You need all your own tools though, and we're a bit short on those. 
Before I go out hunting down 1001 crimpers and whatnot (we live rural) is anyone retiring from a cabling job that might have their old tools for sale? 
PM me, or if you know good places online - or suppliers that can post - to pick up the tools of the trade, let me know that too!

----------


## watson

Maybe a link to try.  Rockby Electronic Components 
A good mail order service.

----------


## Pugs

> Maybe a link to try.  Rockby Electronic Components 
> A good mail order service.

  
don't see too many data or tv related tools...  
but here is a good list of what your partner should be getting 
1 x small pair side cutters (quality)
1 x large pair side cutters (quality)
Cable ties
velcro tape (double sided)
1 x small pliers
1 x large pliers
scissors
stud finder
multimeter
some sort of voltage checker (see if cables are live - ISDN will give you a little wake up)
tape measure
electrical tape
gaffer tape
a few pens 
Other tools such as a basic wire mapper for domestic stuff and if they are doing comercial work you will need a cable certifier

----------


## Barry_White

Here is a list of the different types of crimping tools he may require. Dick Smiths have a online store and I am sure you would have no trouble having them sent to you far cheaper than driving to a capital city to buy them. I have bought all of my crimping tools from Dick Smiths. 
They would also be available from any electrical wholesaler but Dick Smiths site is easier to navigate.  crimping tools | Dick Smith Online Store 
Here is a list of various wire strippers he will probably need as well.  wire stripper | Dick Smith Online Store

----------


## RumpledElf

Ah, lists - that's brilliant  :Smilie:  Will probably get a list when he signs up for the course but it helps to be prepared. We already have a lot of the basic tools or just borrow the father-in-law's. 
As to stud finders - I think every house we've owned or visited here has been stone, and ALL the cables (from phone to electric and even the plumbing sometimes) are exposed, which makes life easy. But with so many new houses now - I didn't even think about a stud finder. That's a good one.  :2thumbsup:  
... now back to saving $$ for this course ...

----------


## Pugs

best tool you will ever buy is a "green donkey" made by cabac...    
best tool for newer brick vaneer houses  
plus the usual, Krone and 110 punch down tools 
you won't really need a rj cripmer unless he is planning on making custom short length cables for clients.. it is cheaper and quicker to get premade Cat5e and Cat6 patch cables.

----------


## Mick0s

> best tool you will ever buy is a "green donkey" made by cabac...    
> best tool for newer brick vaneer houses

  Dare I ask...  What the hell does a Green Donkey do?

----------


## Vernonv

> Dare I ask... What the hell does a Green Donkey do?

  Don't know for sure, but I'm guessing it's used to ensure power point and light switch cutouts are level. i.e. place the Green Donkey on the wall, get it level and then draw around it. Then simply cut along the drawn line.

----------


## Armers

> Don't know for sure, but I'm guessing it's used to ensure power point and light switch cutouts are level. i.e. place the Green Donkey on the wall, get it level and then draw around it. Then simply cut along the drawn line.

  
you are correct sir, Perfect hole for a plaster bracket! 
Armers

----------

